
Libtcod 1.6.0, a roguelike game library, released - CJKinni
https://bitbucket.org/libtcod/libtcod
======
CJKinni
Libtcod is the roguelike game library I most frequently see recommended to new
RL devs. It has a fairly complete python tutorial[1] thanks to its python
bindings, and an equally complete c++ tutorial[2]. It's been a while since it
was last updated, and I'm excited to see there are still people working on it.
It looks like the major new feature is a port to SDL2.

[1]:
[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Complete_Roguelike...](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Complete_Roguelike_Tutorial,_using_python%2Blibtcod)

[2]:
[http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Complete_roguelike...](http://www.roguebasin.com/index.php?title=Complete_roguelike_tutorial_using_C%2B%2B_and_libtcod_-
_part_1:_setting_up)

